# GERMANY'S most beautiful cityscapes



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Germany's cities are not famous for they're beauty, as French or Italian cities (for example) are. Our cities suffered alot during WWII, but there are still some gems out there to be discoverd. Gems that maybe even can compare to the beautiful cities elsewhere in the world...?
I hope you don't mind me opening this thread, to bring Germany's most beautiful cities to you. It would be awesome, if others forumers would post pictures of beautiful cityscapes found in Germany too. You are all welcome here. 

I'm going to start with some pictures of *Dresden*. Even after heavy destruction in WWII, one of Germany's most beautiful cities.

Schlossplatz (Castle Square)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stuckincustoms/sets/72157601641618733/with/1234698563/

Zwinger courtyard








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stuckincustoms/sets/72157601641618733/with/1234698563/

Zwinger courtyard and Castle








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dmitry_shakin/sets/72157604263993917/with/2382941225/

Theaterplatz (Theater Square)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dmitry_shakin/sets/72157604263993917/with/2382941225

Elbfront (front on the river Elbe)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157611864003437/with/3152201322/

Dome of the Frauenkirche (Church of our Lady)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/christiane_sch/sets/72157594463111171/


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

*Munich*, probably Germany's most beautiful big city with a population over 1 million.

Munich panorama with Frauenkirche (Church of our Lady) and Rathaus (Cityhall)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/fpas/with/364714002/

Odeonplatz








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blubbla/sets/72157604200899592/

Cityhall








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/2947419073/

Hofgarten (royal garden)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/wolf-rabe/sets/72157610469314931/

Kardinal Faulhaber Straße








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/542377500/

Maximilianstraße








http://www.flickr.com/photos/zug55/sets/72157605906795499/with/3031145195/


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

*Rothenburg*, even though destroyed in WWII too, it's still a medieval Jewel









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157603722813936/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasonweaver/sets/72157600869936147/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mbell1975/sets/72157603952928773/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mccarrell/sets/72157603738673138/with/2199406027/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mbell1975/sets/72157603952928773/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tk_five_0/sets/72157603758941891/


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

More, more, more!!!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Tiaren said:


> Germany's cities are not famous for they're beauty, as French or Italian cities (for example) are.


Come on!!! Who told you such nonsense?!!!! Berlim, Hamburgo, Munique, Rothemburg, Heildeberg, Dresden, Kassel, Frankfurt Am Main, are absolutly beautiful!!! Your intire country looks like a garden. Let's show some respect for Germany History and for Germans hard work here!


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

great Idea! 

*Wiesbaden! *The capital of Hesse is one of the oldest spa towns in Europe. Population ~ 275.000

Marktkirche (Cathedral), Townhall on the left










source


State Chancellery










source


Casino at night










source


A nice street










source


State Theatre










source


The Ringkirche










source


Biebrich Castle



source


Market Street










source


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Very nice addition!^^

Wiesbaden really looks great! To foreigners it's mostly unknown, because of Frankfurts enormous presence in Hesse.

@Pegasusbsb27
Thank you very much!
Hopefully more and more people will also post pictures here.


----------



## Tomb Raider (Mar 21, 2009)

Very beautiful


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

yeah Dresden rockt!


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

omfg :drool:


----------



## Looking/Up (Feb 28, 2008)

Those pictures are ... unbelievable. German cities are definitely underrated. Stunning!


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

Wow! Germany looks fantastic. I'm in love with Dresden!  The rooftop pics of Ruthenburg looks really nice!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Colonia, Colonia, Colonia, Colonia!!!! Köln, Köln, Köln, Köln!!!


----------



## 7freedom7 (Jun 28, 2007)

very beautiful pics kay:


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> Colonia, Colonia, Colonia, Colonia!!!! Köln, Köln, Köln, Köln!!!


:lol:
I'm afraid Cologne doesn't really count as a beautiful city at all.

But it's gothic cathedral is amazing. Maybe one of the most beautiful out there. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mt-visions/sets/72157602820732629









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mt-visions/sets/72157602820732629/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/holgman/

And at night, in the right light, even Cologne looks magical:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/holgman/


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Here some more pictures for the Dresden fans. 
Just random pics...but most of the recontructed Neumarkt.

The first one is Dresden's very unique Academy of Arts though








http://www.flickr.com/photos/uncle_buddha/1741379574/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/weingarten/2638803951/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/7sky/2809951225/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/johhip/2949401430/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/uncle_buddha/1800454384/in/set-72157602689764673/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lorbass_68/3258321904/


----------



## lena99 (Apr 11, 2009)

sooooooooooo beautiful pictures.

Thanks


----------



## sarbaze tabarestan (Aug 14, 2008)

viiiiiiiivaaaaaaaaaaa colonia!all other citys suck!they are not worth posting it!
u should only post cologne!


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

Many medieval gems can be found outside the bigger cities on the countryside among the small- and midsized towns, such as:

Limburg, which is located at the hessian-rhinelandish-border at the Lahn River. Total population: 35,000.

















































Miltenberg, located in Lower Franconia at the Main River, with a total population of 9,500.

























Tübingen in Swabia at the Neckar River with a total population of 85,000.

































All pictures taken of Wikipedia.


----------



## zwischbl (Mar 12, 2005)

nice thread! thanks kay:


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

Tiaren said:


> Normally I wouldn't post pictures of already gone cityscapes, but
> I just found these beautiful old pictures of Berlin. And what I see is a real beauty of it's time. So sad, that most is gone now...
> 
> Museumisland/Bodemuseum:
> ...


Hi Tiaren! Great thread by the way! 

It's strange you would use these four pictures as examples of beautiful old "gone" Berlin, when all of those photos are of buildings that still exist and are standing just as they were then, today! :banana: 

I do know what you mean though, as much of old Berlin was lost in the bombings. Just not the buildings in the photos posted. Some of them were reconstructed, but those photos look very much the same today now (minus the old cars LOL). So don't be too sad!


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

Tiaren said:


> *Cochem*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cochem is a dream! :drool:

I've always loved how that castle looks looming over the town on the river like that. Like a fairytale.


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

gorgeous indeed!


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Darryl said:


> Hi Tiaren! Great thread by the way!  It's strange you would use these four pictures as examples of beautiful old "gone" Berlin, when all of those photos are of buildings that still exist and are standing just as they were then, today! :banana:


Thank you very much Darryl! 

Actually, you are right. Almost all of the more important landmarks Berlin (and other German cities) had are still standing today. And next year the Stadtschloss (castle) aka Humboldtforum will be reconstructed as well...BUT...it's all those beautiful and elaborate residential buildings, that are gone. Probably gone forever, because there seems to be no need or reason to reconstruct them.
And that's the thing, I'm sad about the most.
Look for example at Dresden. In the city centre there today is just one smaller church missing. Every other landmark is still standing (again). But without all the streets lined with the baroque and neo baroque residential buildings, the city will never be the same again.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

DiggerD21 said:


> I guess it is more that in the 50's - 70's buildings in Germany were designed to last long. And as long as there are people and companies renting space in these houses, it is seen as a waste of money by the owners to replace it with a beautyful building. The same applies for the design of many new buildings.


That came to my head at first as well, but thinking about it I don't think they are built any better than anywhere else I have lived. And they are not that well built anyway. The first thing I noticed when looking for apartments when I arrived here was to avoid the 1950's/60's post war ones. You drill a hole in the wall to hang a painting and a 30cm hole crumbles away.

We even have them in some of the greatest prime locations. Take a look along the river Main in central Frankfurt. This is probably the best possible real estate in the city. Nothing is more sort after in property than water views, especially waterfront views and the added bonus on the south side of the river is the city views over the water. Yet in central Frankfurt you still find cheap, run down 1950's apartments over looking the river, some so poorly planned they never thought of putting balcony's to enjoy the river views.

Crazy. At least outside of the central city you can see modern apartments going up along the waterfront. But they were not built by replacing the old 1950's rubbish.

Hey, I shouldn't knock the architecture in this thread as it is about the beautiful side of German cities, and as evident from the photos here, there certainly are quite a few :cheers:


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

:cheers::cheers:


----------



## thun (Aug 8, 2007)

Very cool!

Might I suggest some more towns?
Augsburg, Tübingen, Regensburg, Lindau, Mittenwald, Nürnberg, Nördlingen, Regensburg, Passau, Berchtesgaden, Stralsund, Heidelberg, etc.


----------



## Maxim Prokopenko (Dec 1, 2006)

Beautiful country! 
What a pity, that numerous of delightful samples of architecture have been irrevocably lost during the WWII!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Brandenburg Gate old photo is really great, no doubt


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Someone asked for *Heidelberg*. A small but _extremely_ popular and famous city in the state Baden-Württemberg. Most famous are Heidelberg's castle and university.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/luxuschris/2471469888/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kplank/2285797994/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/richlewis/2824258447/




































http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2834210832/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/richlewis/2821526177/in/set-72157607055784676/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dannyin/3119750970/

Beautiful building of the university:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/radunzel/2632385709/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dishmaster/2784851494/

I wasn't there yet.


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

thun said:


> Very cool!
> 
> Might I suggest some more towns?
> ...*Passau*...


here we go 

*Passau/Lower Bavaria*_ - The City of Three Rivers_ 
Population ~50.000

Summer








source

Winter








source

Townhall








source

Oldtown








source

Waterfront








source

"Stephansdom" Cathedral








source

"Veste Oberhaus" Castle








source

Cathedral again








source

Residenzplatz








source


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Wow...I think Passau is really very unique!


----------



## NorthWesternGuy (Aug 25, 2005)

Thank you for the pictures Tiaren. Definitely Münich and Köln cathedral are my favorites.


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

NorthWesternGuy said:


> Thank you for the pictures Tiaren. Definitely Münich and Köln cathedral are my favorites.


Thanks very much!  But thanks should go to my helpers in this thread as well.
(Thanks for the awesome Passau pictures, Bavarian Angelshark!)
Munich, out of all three cities with over a million inhabitants, is my favorite by far too.


----------



## Ludvic_Van_Dersar (Apr 30, 2009)

wow, those pictures are great. Please post more photos. Those cities look so perfect


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

*Dinkelsbühl*
Sister city of Rothenburg. Not as quaint or lovely as the mentioned city, but more authentic, as they say, because it never was rebuilt or recontructed and it's not that much of a tourist trap, like Rothenburg 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelhamann/2507046538/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alf_sigaro/2849074592/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/2904912503/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/twiga_swala/2724969191/in/set-72157606487250304/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/autumnal-fires/2258437892/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/twiga_swala/sets/72157606487250304/with/2725809480/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/lydialou/2727595201/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelhamann/2507035566/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelhamann/2506449259/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/igoros/2175334097/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonk/451978578/


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

posh - posher - *Baden Baden*
In the 19th century the city in the Black Forest was one of the most famous and popular spatowns in Europe...only by the very rich though.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/manuela-bacsik/1849515138/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bernard-pics/470490768/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/graphicintent/432820716/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2930610869/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dierkschaefer/3326258193/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bernard-pics/470488581/in/set-72157600116582404/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dierkschaefer/3326273249/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dierkschaefer/3327106930/


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3196564897/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1072762653/in/set-72157601325552203/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/selcukaral/1348834395/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bernard-pics/470486704/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/atelier13/1474150931/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2684496765/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rab36/1428156745/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/rab36/3424620606/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/chefkaa/1021289717/

Now I am really hoping for somone to bump this thread to page 5. To much pictures on this page already. XD


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Marvellous photos, Tiaren! :applause:


We should open such a thread in the German forum as well, shouldn't we?


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

^^
We definately should!


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

very beautiful gotta visit one day!:cheers:


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Ah, Heildeberg!!!!... I love it! ...and Tiaren...I still can't find nothing "ugly"...Keep going on. Show us more of perfect Germany please!


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

Germany is stunning!!! Definitely going to visit now, this thread has been very enlightening. 

It's a shame people can't accept that 'pastiche' architecture is acceptable. Both modern and traditional architecture should be built, taking surrounding architecture into consideration - the world is not all black and white after all.


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Here comes the goooooorgeous Bavarian city *Bamberg*. The whole city is a UNSECO World Heritage Site.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sdaggar/3316988915/

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3103/2494218976_be5b2d069e_b.jpg
http://www.flickr.com/photos/sdaggar/2494218976/in/set-72157605067355085/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sdaggar/3317818412/in/set-72157605067355085/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sdaggar/2488867390/in/set-72157605067355085/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dmmaus/519750348/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/barry_432/2765053423/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jeffweston/3470000990/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/susannek/sets/72157616223586001/with/3442656516/ 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/susannek/3441839103/in/set-72157616223586001/


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Can't get enough of this beauty. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/susannek/sets/72157616223586001/with/3442656516/ brücke sunken









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pixelpeddlar/3395692686/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/stibatz/3377949587/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/theodoric/3344693517/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/grahamfellows/3420526603/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/carriemckellar/3353288705/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/grahamfellows/2190039273/in/set-72157603704092384/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/grahamfellows/3420503245/in/set-72157603704092384/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/grahamfellows/3420505571/in/set-72157603704092384/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome cityscapes :cheers:


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

christos-greece said:


> Awesome cityscapes :cheers:


Thanks so much for being always so active in the photo forums!:cheers:

I wonder how these smaller German cities feel like for someone from Greece. The cityscapes must feel very exotic, right?
I haven't seen much of smaller greek (inland) cities yet. There surely must be some nice little gems in Greece as well.


----------



## NorthLimitation (Mar 21, 2009)

These photos are absolutely beautiful! Like something from Final Fantasy / Howl's Moving Castle! haha :cheers:


----------



## Ludvic_Van_Dersar (Apr 30, 2009)

everything looks so perfect in Germany. They seem to be very disciplined and organized persons


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

NorthLimitation said:


> These photos are absolutely beautiful! Like something from Final Fantasy / Howl's Moving Castle! haha :cheers:


Funny you mention this. I read somewhere that the city of Howl's moving castle was modelled after *Colmar* a city in Alsace/France, which was once German and the architecture style is very distinctive German too.
The cities of *Rothenburg* and *Dinkelsbühl*, that were presented earlier in this thread, were often portrayed in films and especially Japanese Anime or Manga.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 11, 2002)

NorthLimitation said:


> These photos are absolutely beautiful! Like something from *Final Fantasy* / Howl's Moving Castle! haha :cheers:


And this is Kalm (FF7) or Lindblum (FF9) or Alexandria (FF9),
sry, I mean, Limburg (Hesse) 
































(own pics)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Tiaren said:


> Thanks so much for being always so active in the photo forums!:cheers:
> 
> I wonder how these smaller German cities feel like for someone from Greece. The cityscapes must feel very exotic, right?
> I haven't seen much of smaller greek (inland) cities yet. There surely must be some nice little gems in Greece as well.


Thanks ands welcome :cheers:
I know a little (from internet) about German towns/cities...
Greek islands are awesome indeed


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Didn't knew that Germany has such a nice cities! Amazing !


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

The old city *Landshut* was once the residence of the dukes and kings of Bavaria, until Munich took that place.
The Cathedral of Landshut has the highest brick churchtower in the entire world. You didn't know that, right? But you can easily imagine, just by looking at it. :cheers:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/elmarbajora/127959390/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/robert-schueller/2742068689/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2793738325/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcaurel/2937914180/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/guckstdu/3007864690/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcaurel/2937923884/in/set-72157607981291970/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hitsoshi_hof/2566310332/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hitsoshi_hof/2566365460/in/set-72157605625305985/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcaurel/2937921126/in/set-72157601951571969/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcaurel/2937044795/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marcaurel/2937042427/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/roman72/2351842792/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/roman72/2350246407/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/django_il_bastardo/482998462/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Tiaren said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/elmarbajora/127959390/


Landshut town looking very nice, great :cheers:


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

*Dresden is Loooove!*
Views of *Brühlsche Terasse* (pedestrian walk along the river)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3477170418/









fotocommunity








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3283261176/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3268044648/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sevoto/3275068578/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fkhuckel/2452720216/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/quiksilver37/90156924/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dierkschaefer/2931257520/


----------



## Embrace57 (Apr 30, 2009)

WOW! 
Dresden looks amazingly stunning!
As do most of all these fantasticly beautiful german cities! :angel1:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Dresden is really amazing, awesome city


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

This thread is your masterpiece, Tiaren! Hands down :master:


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

^^ Wished it wasn't _only my_ masterpiece, but thank you very much. 

Anyone can participate here. It hasn't to be a whole picture gallery of a city, like I used to post here. XD Just one or two pics of someones favorite German (beautiful) cityscape from time to time would be great as well.


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

^^ Rhineland-Palatinate in the South West of Germany, very close to the borders of Luxembourg and France.

Thanks very much, NorthWesternGuy! 
And thank you for the awesome participation too, Bavarian Angelshark. 
Lüneburg is very pretty!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

No problem @Tiaren anyway your photos including the panorama are great kay:


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

Today it’s time for one of the most beautiful towns in Germany:

*Regensburg *(Upper Palatinate, Bavaria) - Population ~ 130.000

The town on the Danube wasn’t that much destroyed during WWII, 
the large medieval center of the city is a UNESCO World Heritage Site! :cheers:

old town










source


view from the old stone bridge










source


"Haidplatz" market










source


Regensburg Town Hall










source


"Porta Praetoria" - remains of an old roman gate










source











source


"Kramgasse"










source


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

St. Peter Cathedral










source











source


interior










source


Park Hotel Maximilian 










source


Ostentor - one of the many medieval gates










source


When you're in Regensburg you have to visit the walhalla, too.










source











source


interior










source


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Fantastic refill Angelshark, danke! :applause:


I adore Regensburg for having this unique medieval old town. You don't find another old town with so many original medieval buildings in Europe again - it's official!


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Ah, I knew someone would snatch Regensburg away, if I wait any longer! 
But very good work Angelshark! It's such an amazing city.


----------



## Manitopiaaa (Mar 6, 2006)

These pictures are of the best caliber. Amazing job. PS-What camera was used to take these?


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

This is one beautiful country!
Congratulations.


----------



## Codeam (May 17, 2009)

what a beautiful country


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Forumer Karasek was so nice to share his amazing pictures of *Görlitz*, a beautiful city in the state of Saxony.
You can look at even more pictures in this great thread by Karasek, about cities in the region of *Upper Lusatia*:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=869852


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

You can look at even more pictures in this great thread by Karasek, about cities in the region of *Upper Lusatia*:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=869852


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

You can look at even more pictures in this great thread by Karasek, about cities in the region of Upper Lusatia:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=869852


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Karasek does some of the finest and most informative photo galleries out there.


Brilliant work he's doing :applause: And thank you Tiaren for the compilation!


----------



## Embrace57 (Apr 30, 2009)

Görlitz is stunning! :master:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

German towns/cities are gorgeous indeed; more please :cheers:


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

undeniably beautiful :applause:


----------



## bubulubu (May 6, 2009)

Wow, it looks so perfect. Please put more photos


----------



## Embrace57 (Apr 30, 2009)

Deutsche Perfektion! :angel1:


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

We just know how to keep it shiny and tidy


----------



## Embrace57 (Apr 30, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR 60TH BIRTHDAY GERMANY! :angel1: 
THE MOST WONDERFUL AND BEAUTIFUL COUNTRY IN THE WORLD! :bowtie:


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Spectacular!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

This especially photo of Dresden its really great:


>


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

(copied from page 8)​*Erfurt* *(Thuringia)*
Population ~ 203.000

* *

*Cathedral & Severi Church*​








source










source










source










source










source










source










source










source










source










source


*Krämerbridge*








source










source








source


----------



## Bavarian Angelshark (Nov 27, 2007)

source










source

*Townhall*








source

*Petersberg Citadell*








source

*Market*








source

*Johannes Tower*








source

*former main post office*








source

*Old Synagogue*








source

*Preacher's Church & Monastery*








source

*Collegium Maius*








source

*Christmas Market *








source


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm not exaggerating, when saying Erfurt has one of the greatest old towns of whole Europe.


Thanks a lot for posting these photos! :applause:


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> And someone told, starting this thread, that Germany was not beautiful...I wonder what pictures could we see here if it was beautiful, then...:lol::lol:


You won't let that rest, right? hno:

I didn't! I just statet the truth, that it isn't known for it's beauty, like other countries are. France or Italy are almost proverbial for beautiful landscape and cityscapes. Germany has beautiful landscapes and cityscapes too, but it is not famous for it...even though it should...


----------



## Embrace57 (Apr 30, 2009)

Tiaren said:


> You won't let that rest, right? hno:
> 
> I didn't! I just statet the truth, that it isn't known for it's beauty, like other countries are. France or Italy are almost proverbial for beautiful landscape and cityscapes. Germany has beautiful landscapes and cityscapes too, but it is not famous for it...even though it should...


Exactly!
It SHOULD indeed.
I have never ever seen a more impressive and beautiful country.


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

*Amberg (Upper Palatinate, Bavaria)*

I couldn't resist and so I'm going to post some images of my precious and beloved hometown  Amberg - the ancient capital of the Upper Palatinate. (population ~45'000)

aerial view over the historical Old town:









http://i87.photobucket.com/albums/k135/Pleydenwurff/Amberg/Amberg_Plan.jpg

cutout of the old town









http://www.nuernbergluftbild.de/index.php?main=2&picture=156

on top in the middle you see the basilica St. Martin on the river Vils. St. Martin is the second largest church in the Upper Palatinate after the cathedral in Regensburg and served as model for many churches in the Saxon mining area.


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

*Amberg (Upper Palatinate, Bavaria)*

"city glasses"









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4039435907/sizes/o/

Part of the city walls. The two bows reflect on the water of the river and that's why it's called the city glasses









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4040187788/sizes/o/


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

*Amberg (Upper Palatinate, Bavaria)*

Basilica St. Martin 









http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/St._Martin_(Amberg)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4041677933/sizes/o/


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

*Amberg (Upper Palatinate, Bavaria)*

rosegarden in the elector's arsenal 









http://www.bayernbike.de/touren/oberpfalz_west/unterseiten-fuenf-fluesse/amberg_galerie/slides/DSC07515.html

view into the opposite direction towards the forecourt of the "castle"









http://www.bayernbike.de/touren/oberpfalz_west/unterseiten-fuenf-fluesse/amberg_galerie/slides/DSC07506.html


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

*Amberg - city walls*

view to pilgrimage church "Maria-Hilf"









Quelle: Werbebröschüre "Oberpfälzer Jura" vom Tourismusverband Ostbayern

"Munich the most beautiful, Leipzig the richest, Amberg the most solid Prince-town" _- Michael Schwaiger, Chronica Amberg 1564 - _

view to St. Martin









source: www.architekturforum.net


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

*Amberg*









http://www.nuernbergluftbild.de/index.php?main=2&picture=157

In the middle you see the eldest church of Amberg: St. Georg with the ancient school complex of the Jesuits which was later on overtaken by the Maltesers. On top in the middle there's the "Malteser-garten"









http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/H7qAPWIkG2l_XCXECEsEkg

first time mentioned in the documents in the year 1094. the today's Gothic construction was built from 1359 to 1407. In the early 17th century in the course of the counter-reformation as the Jesuits came into the city the interior of St. Georg was remade in baroque style.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4039436297/sizes/o/

library of the former school of the Jesuits (Jesuitenkolleg) 









http://www.seelbachfotografie.de/Seiten/Bibliotheken_4.html


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

Townhall (14th century)









http://www.holidaycheck.de/ort-Urlaubsbilder+Amberg+Oberpfalz-ch_ub-oid_17259.html?action=detail&mediaId=1156432117

former chancellery of the government of the Upper Palatinate









http://www.architekturforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=2069&sid=b0c92a8108a78a4797bb21aceacf05ac (picture from user: Markus)

Morawitzky-Palais









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4042715094/sizes/l/

_"Morawitzky Residence: The aristrocratic town residence of Joseph Clement Topor von Morawitzky (1711 - 1786) from 1746 Deputy Governor of the Upper palatinate in Amberg”_

Schrannenplatz









http://www.tripwolf.com/en/galleries/media/ext/3130131/171425/Germany/Amberg/Ehhausl?n=1









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3556111561/sizes/o/

Fenzlhaus









source: www.architekturforum.net


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

*Amberg - pilgrimage church "Maria-Hilf"*

building plans: *Wolfgang Dientzenhofer*
stucco works and high altar: *Giovanni Battista Carlone*
ceiling frescos: *Cosmas Damian Asam*









source:wikipedia.de









source: wikipedia.de


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

*Amberg - Schulkirche*









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3394/3556924092_8b399839ef_o.jpg









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3556923938/sizes/o/


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

*Amberg - Nabburger Tor / gate*

The biggest of the 4 city gates that are still existing out of originally 5









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4040187454/sizes/o/ (Bild von Nitewish II)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4039435599/sizes/o/in/photostream/(Bild von Sebastian 1)

in the middle: *Nabburger Tor* / Gate from behind
top right: *Dreifaltigkeitskirche* / Trinity church
down right: das Kirchenschiff der *Paulanerkirche* / nave of the "Paulaner church"

Wingershofer Tor / gate









http://www.bayernbike.de/touren/oberpfalz_west/unterseiten-fuenf-fluesse/amberg_galerie/slides/DSC07511.html


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

*Amberg - three churches*

one last image that is of quite mediocre quality but you can see the three dominating churches of the city:

St. Georg, St. Martin and the pilgrimage church "Maria-Hilf" on the hill.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4039469243/sizes/o/ (Bild von Sebastian 1)


----------



## Kim André (Oct 16, 2004)

WOW! The interior of the churches in Amberg are beautiful! :drool:


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

Another great thread showing the beauty of german cities! Wow! Maybe I should also make a contribution but I'm getting tired now.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## whosever (Nov 6, 2009)

wonderful pic 
especially the castles


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those castles are really great indeed :cheers:


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

I like the big cities more than the smaller ones. Most of them don't have an intact old town but I love the architectural diversity and the vibrant life.

Hamburg:









source: fotocommunity - Liberty Movie Balooning


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

Frankfurt:









source: fotocommunity









source: fotocommunity - C. Dietl


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

Berlin: view of the Debis-Haus, Potsdamer Platz.









source: fotocommunity - Jens Neffe


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice!!!!


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

GREAT THREAT... Germany has a lot of nice old cities, 
beautiful squares, churches... the upper Rhine and its castles... really nice! 

DANKE !!


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

*Leipzig*

Skyline by night








source:www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de user: Tyron

view from "city-high-riser" towards Zentralstadion with zoom










view from "city-high-riser" towards Zentralstadion without zoom








from left to right:: 
New Guildhall– church St. Nicolas – Russian church – "city-high-riser"









Federal Administrative Court of Germany and New Guildhall









New Guildhall and "city-high-riser"








source:http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2548/4014287618_412ae44ceb_o.jpg


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

*Leipzig*

scenary in the inner city








source:www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de - user: DaseBLN

view towards the new university building under construction July 2009








source:www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de - user: DaseBLN

quarter: "Waldstrassenviertel" in the year 2005








source:www.deutsches-architektur-forum.de - user: cowboy


----------



## mex-urbano (Mar 7, 2007)

Hermosas ciudades de Alemania. Thank very much for the colorful, beautiful pictures.
I will be going to Cologne for the Gay Games, and so I'll try to visit many other towns and cities in Germany


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

lindau, a really nice town builded in a islan by the bodensee or constanz lake.


----------



## spotila (Oct 29, 2004)

it's hard not to love Germany


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great cityscapes at night in above photos :cheers:


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

mex-urbano said:


> I will be going to Cologne for the Gay Games, and so I'll try to visit many other towns and cities in Germany


Cologne is a good destination, it's an animated and a - well also a gay city ;-)

It's certainly not one of the most beautiful German cities but it does have its highlights like the enormous cathedral and of course the Rhine river!


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

@ christos-greece: Efharisto


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Welcome  (parakalo) :cheers:


----------



## dexter26 (Feb 24, 2008)

Lots of great pics/places in this thread, thanks!
Agree that (many) German cities are underrated.

Among other pics, this one really caught my eye, I love pictures similar to this one. The composition is attractive to me 



JValjean said:


> scenary in the inner city
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great stuff overall too.


----------



## randomreadings (Nov 15, 2009)

Great pics. Amazing visual treat.


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

dexter26 said:


> Among other pics, this one really caught my eye, I love pictures similar to this one. The composition is attractive to me
> 
> Great stuff overall too.




This picture was taken by "DaseBLN" aka "Dase"! So let's give him the appreciation he deserves!:applause:

But the real star is the city of Leipzig that's why i'd like to announce my adoration for this city too: :master:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

friedemann said:


> Hamburg:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BTW, this photo of Hamburg is really very nice; i was looking/searching for such a photo, to save it in my PC  thanks


----------



## tomasbarlassina (Sep 11, 2009)

exelente thread! una autentica leccion de arquitectura


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

speachless!!!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Leipzig is so beautiful!


----------



## Puto (Jan 4, 2004)

Beautiful cityscapes.. :drool:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I would like to see more, if it possible


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

*Leipzig*



Chadoh25 said:


> Leipzig is so beautiful!





christos-greece said:


> I would like to see more, if it possible


All right I’m going to unite these two statements above and you're going to see some further impressions of Leipzig. :banana:

Posted originally in http://www.architekturforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=1889&start=108 _by spacecowboy_


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

*Leipzig*

http://www.architekturforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=1889&start=108 _by spacecowboy_


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

*Leipzig*

http://www.architekturforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=1889&start=108 _by spacecowboy_


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

*Leipzig - Connewitz*

http://www.architekturforum.net/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=1889&start=108 _by spacecowboy_

And now something different. This is also (a part of) Leipzig!

The quarter _Connewitz_ in the South of the city was notorious back in the 90's for its huge squatter's scene, the biggest one in eastern Germany.

Especially on May 1st and on New Years Eve collisions and violent conflicts with the police occured regularly and still occure. But as far as I know the situation has considerably calmed down in the last decade!

More and more "common and moderate" people move into this quarter, especially students. Between _Connewitz_ and the inner city there's the _Südvorstadt_, a very popular and animated district of Leipzig. And between _Connewitz_ and the _Südvorstadt_ there's also located the University of applied sciences.




























*Conne Island* - left-wing youth center








http://www.port01.com/uploads/cities/3/event_flyer/original/2009-09-06_21:25:45_conne_islandsaal4.jpg

New library building of the Univerity of applied sciences


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

^^
Actually, this thread is supposed to show Germany's most beautiful cityscapes. The last bunch of pictures doesn't really show that, I think.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Many thanks for those updating photos


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

Tiaren said:


> The last bunch of pictures doesn't really show that, I think.


"Beauty is in the eye of the beholder!"

Well, actually I'm pretty aware that these last pictures won't be considered as purely beautiful and they're not even supposed to do so! The reason was that I intended to show some different aspects of the small "big city" of Leipzig. 

One week ago I already posted some very nice night views of Leipzig and also yesterday I posted at first some 15 picturesque images of “Cafés” in and around the inner city.

That’s why I thought it would be interesting and honest to show also some diversity. And in my opinion all these different aspects of Leipzig are part of its specific attractiveness. 

The second reason was to show a quarter in constant change that gets more and more attractive with an annual increase in population of 3 % (whole city: 1%), with lots of green areas. Perhaps Connewitz will develop in a similar way like the Prenzlauer Berg in Berlin – in a smaller dimension of course!

Even better comparable to Dresden-Neustadt! But if you're insisting Then I'll delete the pictures!


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

JValjean said:


> "Beauty is in the eye of the beholder!"
> 
> Well, actually I'm pretty aware that these last pictures won't be considered as purely beautiful and they're not even supposed to do so! The reason was that I intended to show some different aspects of the small "big city" of Leipzig.
> 
> ...


No, it's okay! 
I know you already posted some beautiful cityscapes here. Thank you very much for that! I just wanted to mention it, before others would flood the thread with too much similiar pictures. Because I know many people like those gritty places and they might even see beauty in it. But the thread title said: *most *beautiful in all of Germany.


----------



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)

Nürnberg also known as Nuremberg in english language








http://www.axel-scherm.de/blogdateien/bilder/BurgNuernberg.jpg








http://www.knast.net/lag/grafik/nuernberg.jpg








http://www.franken-infos.de/Fotos/nuernberg/nuernberg-christkindlesmarkt-ckm1_300dpi-600.jpg








http://www.schwarzes-brett-nuernberg.de/nuernberg_bilder/nuernberg01.jpg








http://tourismus.nuernberg.de/v04/mod/bilder/B_B_Nuernberg_Willkommen_20070215191605.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nürnberg or Nuremberg town looks really great; its my favourite town in Germany


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

*Regensburg*

@Tiaren: All right, I got your point! 



christos-greece said:


> Nuremberg town looks really great; its my favourite town in Germany


Really? You should have seen Nuremberg before the war. The ancient _"treasure box of the Reich" _(= Holy Roman Empire of German Nation) was damaged considerably during the air raids!

Now I'm going to post some pics of Regensburg, actually the capital of my native home region, the Upper Palatinate in Eastern Bavaria. 
(population: ~ 130'000)

_"The Celtic name Radasbona was the oldest name given to a settlement near the present city. Around AD 90 the Romans built a small "cohort-fort" in what would now be the suburbs. In 179 the Roman fort Castra Regina ("fortress by the river Regen") was built...

From about 530 to the first half of the 13th century, it was the capital of Bavaria...

Unlike most other major German cities, Regensburg had little damage from the Strategic bombing during World War II and the nearly intact medieval city center is listed as a UNESCO World Heritage Site...." http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regensburg_

And it's not just like a medieval museum. The city is quite animated due to the big university and also because it has got a huge "catchment area", nearly whole Eastern Bavaria (Upper palatinate & Lower Bavaria)!

For me it's definitely one of the most beautiful cities in Germany!









http://www.bavaria-limousines.de/blog-fotos/limousinenservice-regensburg.jpg









http://www.vanderbilt.edu/german/regensburg/programoverview


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

*Regensburg, Bavaria*









http://cabrio.ameyer.ch/wordpress/

St Peter's Cathedral








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/6/6f/Regensburg_cathedral_front.jpg









http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Regensburger_Stadttor.jpg&filetimestamp=20090424183525

Haidplatz








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/4149914


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

*Regensburg, Bavaria*

Bismarckplatz








http://www.regensburg.de/tourismus/de/regensburg_erleben/sehenswertes/plaetze/bismarckplatz/892

Alter Kornmarkt








http://www.regensburg.de/tourismus/de/951

Arnulfplatz








http://www.regensburg.de/tourismus/de/954


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

*Regensburg, Bavaria*

Domplatz und Krauterer Markt

















http://www.regensburg.de/tourismus/de/regensburg_erleben/sehenswertes/plaetze/domplatz_und_krauterer_markt_/1448


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

Tiaren said:


> *Dresden* skyline:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Tiaren! Great finds! :drool: :drool: :drool:

I'm excited because I'll be there in March :banana:


----------



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)

Saarbrücken








http://www.designladen.com/saarbruecken-2/source/image/saarbruecken.9344.jpg









http://www.eckel-liedanzeige.de/Bilder Referenzen/basilika st-johann saarbruecken.jpg









http://www.geo-reisecommunity.de/bild/regular/145474/Ludwigskirche-in-Saarbruecken.jpg









http://saarbruecken-blog.de/wp-content/uploads/2008/07/dsc_2625.JPG


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Those photos of Höchst do indeed make the suburb look nice. The only problem is, that if in real life, you turn your gaze 20° to either side, Höchst looks hideous. It's quite sad really, as it has a couple of nice buildings, and that small part where the castle is, is rather pleasant. But everywhere else is chav-ville and ugly post war cheap constructions. Every time I go through Höchst, I hope that my memory was just wrong and it is a nice place, but every time I come away saying I'll never go back again.

Höchst doesn't belong in a thread about Germany's most beautiful cityscapes. There are much more beautiful places in Germany.


----------



## jeromeee (Oct 16, 2009)

Justme said:


> Those photos of Höchst do indeed make the suburb look nice. The only problem is, that if in real life, you turn your gaze 20° to either side, Höchst looks hideous. It's quite sad really, as it has a couple of nice buildings, and that small part where the castle is, is rather pleasant. But everywhere else is chav-ville and ugly post war cheap constructions. Every time I go through Höchst, I hope that my memory was just wrong and it is a nice place, but every time I come away saying I'll never go back again.
> 
> Höchst doesn't belong in a thread about Germany's most beautiful cityscapes. There are much more beautiful places in Germany.


I have to agree with you that Höchst is not the nicest neighborhood in Frankfurt but the area around the Main and Nidda and the Oldtown is in my opinion nice. Although I would never move to Höchst because of the strange people living there and the Industriepark (I would always be scared if I got green hair waking up in the morning...).

I think I will post later on some photos of the Area Eschersheim-Heddernheim.


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

*GERMANY's most beautiful?*

While I appreciated having the opportunity to see what some of the lesser known areas of the Frankfurt metro region look like, I believe those posts to be out of place in this thread. The thread is entitled "Germany's most beautiful cityscapes". I hardly think those areas qualify as Germany's most beautiful. IMO, no pics of Frankfurt would qualify, much less it's lesser known areas. Perhaps you should start your own thread, or put them in a thread about Frankfurt.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Fantastic and great photos once again :cheers:


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

Darryl said:


> While I appreciated having the opportunity to see what some of the lesser known areas of the Frankfurt metro region look like, I believe those posts to be out of place in this thread. The thread is entitled "Germany's most beautiful cityscapes". I hardly think those areas qualify as Germany's most beautiful. IMO, no pics of Frankfurt would qualify, much less it's lesser known areas. Perhaps you should start your own thread, or put them in a thread about Frankfurt.


I am from Frankfurt and I was about to say the same things you said... :cheers:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos. They're very interesting!


----------



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)

Again Rothenburg








http://www.fahrrad-tour.de/Taubertal/Bilder1/BRatRothenburg.jpg









http://images.timm4.de/src/119963_rothenburg_2.jpg









http://www.planetware.com/i/photo/rothenburg-ob-der-tauber-d1266.jpg









http://de.structurae.de/files/photos/963/rothenburg05b.jpg









http://www.hasenbruck.de/rothenburg2.jpg









http://www.jura.uni-mainz.de/zopfs/Bilder_allgemein/15_Rothenburg_1.jpg

Michelstadt








http://www.zur-krone-langenthal.de/bilder_hp/michelstadt.jpg









http://www.henri-floor.nl/plaatjes/2008/e8/20080917/foto08.jpg









http://www.weitwanderungen.de/images/Odenwald-Michelstadt Rathaus2.JPG









http://www.weitwanderungen.de/images/Odenwald-Michelstadt Schloss.JPG


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Dr. Mabuse: Thanks, but may I give you the hint again - DON'T USE google as an image source!

Better try photo sites such as flickr.com or deviantart.com!


----------



## Darryl (Jan 14, 2007)

Skyline_FFM said:


> I am from Frankfurt and I was about to say the same things you said... :cheers:


Glad to know (being from Frankfurt) that I didn't offend you. I have nothing against Frankfurt (I've been there and I like it). I just don't think that the parts that either survived the WWII bombings, or were reconstructed are sufficient enough to claim a spot in "Germany's most beautiful" category. That's all.  ...But it is a great city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Rothenburg old town center architectur style is really very nice


----------



## jeromeee (Oct 16, 2009)

To bring this thread back I want you to show some pictures of the wonderful Capital of Rhineland-Palatina. The City is famous for it's Cathedral and it's Carnival.

The Cathedral with residential Buildings in the front seen from the River and River Panorama at the Johannesfestival



Some other Views from the River and the illuminated bridge.



The Mainz Cathedral (catholic) and the Christuskirche (protestant)


 

Some streetviews of the Oldtown







The Kästrich (former camp of a Roman legion) and the Zitadelle



The Beginning of the 5th Season (At 11th November starts the Carnival)


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

Mainz is anything but a beautiful town! It may have some nice buildings and sights but overall Mainz is buttugly!!! If you take this one into account, then you can almost take any other city in Germany also! :nono:


----------



## jeromeee (Oct 16, 2009)

Skyline_FFM said:


> Mainz is anything but a beautiful town! It may have some nice buildings and sights but overall Mainz is buttugly!!! If you take this one into account, then you can almost take any other city in Germany also! :nono:


I have to totally disagree! I don't know where in Mainz you have been but especially the old town is one of the most beatiful in Germany. And in the Neustadt are very many Gründerzeitler. Ugly is the totally wrong word.

I my opinion it's much nicer than Wiesbaden which has been complimented by many in this thread.


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

jeromeee said:


> I have to totally disagree! I don't know where in Mainz you have been but especially the old town is one of the most beatiful in Germany. And in the Neustadt are very many Gründerzeitler. Ugly is the totally wrong word.
> 
> I my opinion it's much nicer than Wiesbaden which has been complimented by many in this thread.


Wiesbaden is 1,000 times nicer. Mainz Neustadt is buttugly! Many of the houses in Neustadt are somewhat okay on their front side and look like 3rd World slums in the backyards. I lived in Mainz for one year when I was working at the ZDF. You just leave the historic centre and you see the ugliness of Hartenberg, Neustadt, leaving in direction of Weisenau along the Rhine or to Hechtsheim, there is pure ugliness! Crossing no so beautiful Neustadt, you get directly into the horrible industrial districts via Rheinallee. Not to mention Mombach, Bretzenheim, Drais or Lerchenberg... :nono: Mainz is definetly not a beautiful city. You cannot even go down to the Rhine without having to look at the ugly Malakoff, City Hall or Rheingoldhalle / Kongresszentrum.
However Wiesbaden is full of old structures and had little destructions in WWII. Wiesbaden is just gorgeous and classy.


----------



## jeromeee (Oct 16, 2009)

Skyline_FFM said:


> Wiesbaden is 1,000 times nicer. Mainz Neustadt is buttugly! Many of the houses in Neustadt are somewhat okay on their front side and look like 3rd World slums in the backyards. I lived in Mainz for one year when I was working at the ZDF. You just leave the historic centre and you see the ugliness of Hartenberg, Neustadt, leaving in direction of Weisenau along the Rhine or to Hechtsheim, there is pure ugliness! Crossing no so beautiful Neustadt, you get directly into the horrible industrial districts via Rheinallee. Not to mention Mombach, Bretzenheim, Drais or Lerchenberg... :nono: Mainz is definetly not a beautiful city. You cannot even go down to the Rhine without having to look at the ugly Malakoff, City Hall or Rheingoldhalle / Kongresszentrum.
> However Wiesbaden is full of old structures and had little destructions in WWII. Wiesbaden is just gorgeous and classy.


Actually Fort Malakoff, the City Hall and the Rheingoldhalle are quite nice modern buildings. Actually I don't say a City is ugly because of the suburbs (I have to say I lived at Lerchenberg which is truely not a beauty but Bretzenheim or Marienborn, the Oberstadt, Drais, Laubenheim, Finthen, Ebersheim and Gonsenheim are very nice). I would never say Dresden or Leipzig are ugly because of all the Commieblocks or that Munich is ugly because of Hasenbergl. Every City has it's ugly areas.

There is one thing I'm wondering, who says that only old structures are beautiful?

The City Hall is a great building









Fort Malakoff is also a great building









Does a German City always have to have this Rothenburg-look?


----------



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)

jeromeee said:


> Actually Fort Malakoff, the City Hall and the Rheingoldhalle are quite nice modern buildings. Actually I don't say a City is ugly because of the suburbs (I have to say I lived at Lerchenberg which is truely not a beauty but Bretzenheim or Marienborn, the Oberstadt, Drais, Laubenheim, Finthen, Ebersheim and Gonsenheim are very nice). I would never say Dresden or Leipzig are ugly because of all the Commieblocks or that Munich is ugly because of Hasenbergl. Every City has it's ugly areas.
> 
> There is one thing I'm wondering, who says that only old structures are beautiful?
> 
> ...


No! I like for example the Messeturm in Frankurt, the Twin Towers of the Deutsche Bank or the Westhafen Tower. 

But in my opinion, this Rothenburg-look has it's own charme. You feel comfortable.

I prefer Wiesbaden for slendering over Frankfurt. I have read somewhere, sometime a statement which were like "In Frankfurt i work, in Wiesbaden i live"

Maybe a stupid statement, i dont know. I don't live in Wiesbaden and other german cities are beautifull and ugly. And of course people are living in every citiy of course.

And i don't think those 2 buidlings look great, they are big, but not great. I don't say a Rothenburg-Buildung would be peferct, as i pointed out i like modern buildings too. But i dont think those look good.
But you are right, that's just me.


----------



## jeromeee (Oct 16, 2009)

Well I didn't say the anything negative about the Rothenburg-look, I have just been the Rothenburg a few weeks ago but what I mean is that not everything has to look like it's hundreds of years old to look good.

And thats what I mean everyone has a different point of view, as you already said "It's just me".

But actually I think the thread is too good to make a discussion about modern and old building so I want to show some other pictures of Mainz as I think Mainz is worth to be shown in this thread.

The "buttugly" Neustadt

























(wikipedia)


http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_4GK8Kr_N6...MZ5230_a_20091204-Mainz_Strassenbahn_700x.jpg

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_4GK8Kr_N6...1600-h/_PMZ4274_a_20090827-Mainz_Malakoff.jpg


Some more pictures of the Oldtown

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_4GK8Kr_N6..._PMZ8018_a_20091220-Mainz_Leichhof_Schnee.jpg

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_4GK8Kr_N6...Tjwc/s1600-h/_PMZ5885_a_20090523-Altstadt.jpg

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_4GK8Kr_N6...2juo/s1600-h/_PMZ5913_a_20090523-Altstadt.jpg

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_4GK8Kr_N6..._20091222-Mainz_Frohe_Weihnachten_CR_700x.jpg

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_4GK8Kr_N6...platz_ugs_a_20091103-Mainz_Herbst_CR_700x.jpg










http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_4GK8Kr_N6...h/_PMZ7643_a_20090926-Mainz_Schillerplatz.jpg

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_4GK8Kr_N6..._e4/s1600-h/_PMZ9970_a_20090623-day_after.jpg










http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_4GK8Kr_N6...00-h/_PMZ7810_a_20090602-Mainz_Innenstadt.jpg

View of Mainz from Kastell

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_4GK8Kr_N6.../s1600-h/IMG_5346_a_20090625-Mainz_Kastel.jpg

I've taken the most photos from this blog: click
I think if someone is interested in more photos there are many.

And last but not least the 3rd World Backyards

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_4GK8Kr_N6..._PMZ8570_a_20091223-Mainz_Sky_Dez_CR_700x.jpg

Edit: some of the pictures didn't work so I made links out of them.


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

jeromeee said:


> Actually Fort Malakoff, the City Hall and the Rheingoldhalle are quite nice modern buildings. Actually I don't say a City is ugly because of the suburbs (I have to say I lived at Lerchenberg which is truely not a beauty but Bretzenheim or Marienborn, the Oberstadt, Drais, Laubenheim, Finthen, Ebersheim and Gonsenheim are very nice). I would never say Dresden or Leipzig are ugly because of all the Commieblocks or that Munich is ugly because of Hasenbergl. Every City has it's ugly areas.
> 
> Does a German City always have to have this Rothenburg-look?


Okay okay!  Mainz is nice. And the best about Mainz are the breathtaking surroundings! And it has the old "Gemütlichkeit" that most cities >100k in Germany seem to have lost!


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

I think Mainz is a nice town, but I would never bundle it within the most beautiful in Germany. It has some lovely old buildings as shown, and I also like the two modern ones shown (City Hall & Fort Malakoff). But overall it is quite average. I have always been terribly disappointed with the riverfrontage, which is quite lame considering how the Rhein is the greatest natural attraction in the city. It's better than it was, as a few years ago there was little other than a carpark along it's shores. But still it could be far more. 

Now Wiesbaden is a different story and is clearly the most beautiful city in the Rhein Main. It could even make the list as _one_ of the more beautiful cities in Germany.

@jeromeee, I'd love to see more of the pictures you posted, but most don't seem to be working.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Completely agree with Justme. Mainz doesn't belong here, as there are loads of better looking cities in Germany. Go for something like Münster instead. Or, to stay in Rhineland-Palatinate, Trier! Something like Bernkastel-Kues. Or one of those lovely towns in the Moselle & Rhine area.


----------



## pamirez (Dec 20, 2009)

hey nice thread =)
many beautiful pictures here


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

*Leipzig*

Mädlerpassage








http://www.flickr.com/photos/matz-o-man/485504253/sizes/l/in/set-72157600169324577/ _(posted by matz-o-man)_

Café Südbrause am Connewitzer Kreuz









oldschool tram in front of New Guildhall and Deutsche Bank









House in Beethovenst. 8









"Two riders" in the inner city


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

*Leipzig*

Main train station








http://www.flickr.com/photos/matz-o-man/485483929/in/set-72157600169324577/ (posted by matz-o-man)

Goethe statue









coat of arms of the city of leipzig on the "Alte Handelsbörse"(old mercantile exchange)









"Alte Handelsbörse"(old mercantile exchange


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

*Leipzig*

Entrance of "Mädler passage"








http://www.flickr.com/photos/matz-o-man/485477921/in/set-72157600169324577/ _(posted by matz-o-man)_

Old Guildhall


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

*Leipzig*

Top of the "Völkerschlachtdenkmal" (monument of the battle of the nations of 1813)








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dasheinzelmaennchen/4243931541/in/set-72157623136246572/ _(posted by dasheinzelmennchen)_

Entrance


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

*Leipzig*

Augustusplatz








http://www.flickr.com/photos/solidether/2269066156/ _(posted by // solideter)_


----------



## Discu (Mar 13, 2009)

*Freudenberg (Siegerland)*

"Alter Flecken" is the name of the old core of Freudenberg in North-Rhine-Westphalia.
The whole town consists of nothing but half timbered houses from the 17th century. The place is far from exciting but the cityscape is unique.









Source: Flickr









Source: Flickr









Source: Flickr









Source: Flickr









Source: Flickr









Source: Flickr


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Leipzig is amazing!


----------



## david chanrion (Oct 4, 2002)

so much to see still) thanks )


----------



## tijuano en el df (Aug 23, 2008)

congrats! you have a very very beautiful country. I hope I can live there someday.


----------



## JValjean (Oct 15, 2009)

Chadoh25 said:


> Leipzig is amazing!


^^Yes it is! The city does also have problematic or neglected quarters still today but even these ones are getting better for the most part, too.

For me Leipzig features one of the most faszinating cityscapes in Germany. Not because the single buildings are the most spectacular ones but especially outside of the fine centre there are lots of _streets of houses (Strassenzüge)_ to discover with a huge part of historical buildings.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

JValjean said:


> ^^Yes it is! The city does also have problematic or neglected quarters still today but even these ones are getting better for the most part, too.
> 
> For me Leipzig features one of the most faszinating cityscapes in Germany. Not because the single buildings are the most spectacular ones but especially outside of the fine centre there are lots of _streets of houses (Strassenzüge)_ to discover with a huge part of historical buildings.


Yeah, that's very true. There are parts of the city which are no where near "beautiful". But that's every city. But from what I've seen on SCC and the DAF, over all, it's a lovely city! I might even visit it when I'm in Germany this year or next!


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Definitely worth entering this thread:


*Bernkastel-Kues* (Rhineland-Palatinate) at Moselle river with its picturesque old town








Source

Some hidden Bernkastel alley:








Source

Lovely greenery above Schwanenstraße (Swan's street) in Bernkastel:








Source


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Bernkastel features one of my favourite market squares in all of Europe:








Source

They're decorating the famous "Spitzhäuschen" of Bernkastel (tiny edgy cottage) like a gingerbread house for Christmas :lol:








Source


Castle ruin Landshut and vineyards above the old town of Bernkastel:








Source


Nice to see the German flag waving in front of this scenery


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

sooooooooooo beautiful pictures.

i love germany Thanks


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

I would dare to say that Germany is perfect. It is strikingly beautiful and everything seems to be perfectly in place!


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

*Passau, Bavaria:*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexb40/2210089181/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexb40/2582078352/in/set-72157603772619309/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexb40/3174940770/in/set-72157603772619309/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexb40/2596502306/in/set-72157603772619309/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/718718035/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/erix/2578151910/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3366559200/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexb40/2210884536/in/set-72157603772619309/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sabine_st/241683742/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexb40/2210909098/in/set-72157603772619309/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexb40/2210908510/in/set-72157603772619309/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3853587770/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexb40/2210883522/in/set-72157603772619309/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexb40/2210860174/in/set-72157603772619309/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3662769446/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexb40/2596415064/in/set-72157603772619309/


----------



## Chainedwolf (Feb 27, 2010)

Tiaren said:


> *Passau, Bavaria:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, such a beautiful heritage, I'm glad you don't mind sharing this treasure to us. If I was in that church you showed us, I would cry. I'm not a poser, but that's really beautiful, I'm really overwhelmed and astonished by all these pictures in this thread. I hope one day I can tour extensively throughout all Germany.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*Lübeck* is a perfect location for many filming settings. 

This shot shows how they're working on the movie Buddenbrooks (2008), where the Buddenbrookhaus of the last post plays an important role of course:









T. und B. Kaesekamp at fotocommunity.de

The unique city hall of Lübeck at the mostly WWII destroyed market square.








Petra Wittfoth at fotocommunity.de

View over the market square towards St. Marien church, the "Mother of Brick Gothic"








Reinhard Kruschel at fotocommunity.de


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

You'll never get bored experiencing all those hidden places of the *Lübeck* old town.









Stefan Furgalec at fotocommunity.de









Anita-M at fotocommunity.de

The white building in the center is the famous baroque patrician house "Buddenbrookhaus", known from literature by Thomas Mann








Wolfgang Weninger at fotocommunity.de


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

_edit_


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

You won't find as many Brick Gothic, renaissance and baroque gables anywhere else - Lübeck has them all:









Dietmar Quade at fotocommunity.de









Ingo Freylieb at fotocommunity.de

Time shifting the gables into all possible directions:








Reinhard Kruschel at fotocommunity.de


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Three additional views of St. Marien (St. Mary's Church) in *Lübeck*, the mother of Brick Gothic









Stefan Furgalec at fotocommunity.de









Petra Wittfoth at fotocommunity.de









Reinhard Kruschel at fotocommunity.de


As a bonus: Great harbour view of Lübeck and its massive church towers









opaeck at flickr.com


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ I love that last photo!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice photos once again :cheers:


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

Bravo, Erbse! Well-posted! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lubeck was really great... indeed


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

*Dresden*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alphatier/5015547477/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alphatier/5033913548/in/[email protected]/


----------



## And1 (May 31, 2009)

Germany is beautiful. I love the castles, the medieval cityscapes, and the friendly population. I am Swiss and would live there in no time, if it wasn't for it's high taxes. 

Deutschland! W00t!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

LOVE Dresden!!!


----------



## Chainedwolf (Feb 27, 2010)

Tiaren said:


> *Dresden*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:master:
Breathtaking


----------



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)

Kurhaus Wiesbaden









http://de.academic.ru/pictures/dewiki/75/Kurhaus_wiesbaden_mit_bowling_green.jpg









http://www.wiesbaden-photos.de/pictures/P1040358.JPG









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...adenKurhausFriedrichVonThierschSaalPodium.JPG









http://img.fotocommunity.com/Archit...cht/Kurhaus-Wiesbaden-bei-Nacht-a18593468.jpg









http://www.emb-leuchten.de/assets/g...roduktbilder/Kurhaus-Wiesbaden-Lichtpylon.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/de/9/9e/Kurhaus_Wiesbaden_Thierschsaal.jpg









http://jazz.tu-ilmenau.de/img/tour05-4-DSC06702.jpg


----------



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)

Marburg winter








http://vab-marburg.de/pix/marburg_im_winter.jpg









http://media-cdn.tripadvisor.com/media/photo-s/01/03/d2/23/marburg-old-town.jpg

Bamberg








http://www.reisefuehrer-deutschland.de/bilder-tipps/bayern/bamberg.jpg









http://www.arts.u-szeged.hu/gema/zeitung/02/bamberg1.jpg









http://www.truckliebhaber.de/Bamberg/Bamberg.jpg









http://www.ferienwohnung-marga.de/img/ziele_bamberg.jpg









http://www.photoschau.de/images/20050926205511_streets_of_bamberg.jpg









http://www.fotos-reiseberichte.de/bamberg/bilder/bamberg-alter-hafen-P1040042.jpg









http://www.frankentourismus.de/timm_images/orte/116/bamberg_040.jpg

Wetzlar








http://www.michael-czeranski.de/bilder/wetzlar_altstadt.JPG









http://www.michael-czeranski.de/bilder/wetzlar_fischmarkt.JPG









http://www.sockenqualmer.de/Images/05GR_WetzlarFachW3.jpg









http://de.academic.ru/pictures/dewiki/119/wetzlar_altstadt_2003c.jpg









http://www.hotelspies.de/assets/images/Wetzlar_02_gross.jpg


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Beautiful! Was Marburg spared during the war?


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)

aljuarez said:


> Beautiful! Was Marburg spared during the war?


yes, like Limburg an der Lahn, (almost) Wetzlar or Bamberg 

Marburg








http://www.inst.uno.edu/exchange/Germany/Images/450px-Marburg_30.jpg


----------



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)

Limburg an der Lahn








http://www.wikivoyage.org/w/shared/..._verkl.jpg/800px-Limburg_Altstadt_2_verkl.jpg









http://www.wikivoyage.org/w/shared/..._verkl.jpg/772px-Limburger_Altstadt_verkl.jpg









http://www.klaes-w.de/fotos/lahn/up..._dom_lahnbruecke_limburg_weilburg_6968sqx.jpg









http://www.hotel-martin.de/pics/limburg.jpg


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

^^
+1


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

These photos are so beautiful. I can't wait to see Berlin in person!


----------



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)

Chadoh25 said:


> These photos are so beautiful. I can't wait to see Berlin in person!


if its possivle you should come in october. search in google for "festival of lights" thats why you should come in october


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

SO143 said:


> I don't cos i find it a boring town where people do like Hip Hop and can't rap


There is nothing boring in Germany...
(And there are lots of great fast flowing rappers down there - like myself) :dj: :speech: :dj:
Truly the most impressive country I´ve ever seen on Earth and completely crammed 
with stunningly beautiful cities, towns, churches, castles, architecture, 
mountains, hills, rivers, lakes, forests, fields, beaches, nature, etc.

It´s hard to even grasp the full scope of it all 

R-E-S-P-E-K-T


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Who cares about Hip Hop? :sly:

No one in Germany does.


----------



## mark1100 (Jun 8, 2005)

There are some hip hoppers left in Berlin. Rest suddenly disappeared with Sido's Mask in 2004. :naughty:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Dr.Mabuse said:


> if its possivle you should come in october. search in google for "festival of lights" thats why you should come in october


Will do! Vielen Dank!


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

awesome photos....


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice Photos, i prefer Berlin,Frankfort and Munih in germany specially Berlin museum.
__________________


Baku
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=579105&page=93


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Tiaren said:


> ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

*Dresden (Saxony):*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/solo-yo-en-bicicleta/6329177503/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/solo-yo-en-bicicleta/6329902706/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3283261176/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


*Rothenburg (Bavaria):*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vt_professor/5981781980/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vt_professor/5981261847/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vt_professor/5981222689/in/[email protected]/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/vt_professor/5981798782/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Skrapebook (May 7, 2010)

The most beautiful cities on the planet!


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Dresden sieht wundershön aus!! :cheers:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Freiburg im Breisgau*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/e-beemy/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/roman_sandoz/


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ Nice!


----------



## 2careless (Jan 9, 2011)

Nuernberg


20110930_182252 by 2careless, on Flickr


20110930_151046 by 2careless, on Flickr


20110930_155018 Panorama by 2careless, on Flickr


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

I just love this thread 


*German medieval townscape of Rothenburg again:*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/clearly_undefined









http://www.flickr.com/photos/clearly_undefined









http://www.flickr.com/photos/clearly_undefined


Kudos to Tiaren!


----------



## Mr. America (Nov 17, 2008)

erbse said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/clearly_undefined


:eek2:


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

I left a lot of time in German cities like Dresden, Berlin, Hannover Hamburg, Munchen, Fankfurt am Main and I have to say, they have WONDERFUL centers. There are no ungly houses. FANTASTIC.:cheers::cheers::banana::banana:


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Frankfurt am Main*

*Frankfurt am Main*

DSC_0983 by Tania.V, on Flickr


The view from Eiserner Steg by Tania.V, on Flickr


----------



## Andy Moon (May 11, 2013)

Gorgeous country


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*München*

*München *

Dom zu unserer Lieben Frau by fourme, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*München*

*München *

Hinunter in die Innenstadt by Helmut Reichelt, on Flickr


Am Bayerischen Rundfunk, stadtauswärts by Helmut Reichelt, on Flickr


Die Münchner Hauptsynagoge by Helmut Reichelt, on Flickr


Am Bayerischen Rundfunk, stadteinwärts by Helmut Reichelt, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Regensburg*

*Regensburg*

Regensburg by fourme, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Hamburg*

*Hamburg*

Sonnenuntergang in Hamburg by DELPENTAX, on Flickr


Speicherstadt von hinten by cmdpirx, on Flickr


Hamburger Hafengeburtstag 2013 by Mark Max Henckel, on Flickr


der Michel lugt by DELPENTAX, on Flickr


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Würzburg*








Axel Ku.


*Stuttgart*








taigatrommelchen








taigatrommelchen


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Nuremberg*

*Nuremberg*

DSC_2463A_Nuremberg by BrianLibby, on Flickr


DSC_2495A_Nuremberg by BrianLibby, on Flickr


DSC_2663A_Nuremberg by BrianLibby, on Flickr


DSC_2637A_Nuremberg by BrianLibby, on Flickr


DSC_2582A_Nuremberg by BrianLibby, on Flickr


DSC_2706A_Nuremberg by BrianLibby, on Flickr


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

Dr.Luay said:


> *Hamburg*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't get used to the view of German cop cars painted in silver and blue. hno:

Anyway, nice pictures everyone!


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Dresden*

Zwinger Palace panorama 1 by CharlesFred, on Flickr


Bearing all in Dresden by CharlesFred, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Dresden*

[email protected] by *Niceshoot*, on Flickr


Schloss Pillnitz - DRI by *Niceshoot*, on Flickr


Untitled by *Niceshoot*, on Flickr


Untitled by *Niceshoot*, on Flickr


Untitled by *Niceshoot*, on Flickr


Untitled by *Niceshoot*, on Flickr


Wiener Platz by *Niceshoot*, on Flickr


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Hamburg*








©diptanandana


*Munich*








©BattysGambit








©Adrian Lazar








©cmozz








©ash226








©borntobewild1946


----------



## Twister2010 (Apr 4, 2010)

*Bamberg*







©phantomsangel_erik


*Regensburg*







©ovpm


*Würzburg*







©Jan Banier


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*Old town island of Stralsund, Western Pomerania ("Gate to Rügen Island")*:









http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Stralsund,_Altstadt_(2011-05-21)_4.JPG


----------



## wkiehl101 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thoroughly enjoyed the past few pages...didn't realize how much I've overlooked...absolutely beautiful!


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Magical Dresden once again:


Badewasser ist fertig von thomasstache auf Flickr


Eiskalt am Morgen von thomasstache auf Flickr


----------



## RobMarPer (Mar 23, 2013)

Marienplatz


----------



## RobMarPer (Mar 23, 2013)

*Munich*


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Gorgeous country


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

RobMarPer said:


> *Munich*


Geil! Fabulous! kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates into this thread :cheers:


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Frankfurt / Main by RalfK61, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

When Frankfurt is going to sleep... by Ansgar Hillebrand, on Flickr


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

^ Fantastic shot, geil!

*Rostock* in Mecklenburg. The city district *Warnemünde* ("Mouth of the Warnow River") is a lovely seaside resort at the Baltic Sea.









Warnemünde by Jan Czonstke, on Flickr









Old Lighthouse Warnemünde by Sascha Kilmer, on Flickr









CIMG2861 by mcmue, on Flickr


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Approaching Frankfurt - back from Copenhagen by roomman, on Flickr










Goetheturm Panorama Frankfurt Skyline, end of april 2015 by frawolf77, on Flickr


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*Donauwörth*, Bavaria. Some kind of smaller, less touristy and more intimate Regensburg. 









http://www.ebn24.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/Donauwörth1_wbk_1364-Kopie.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Donauwörth_Reichsstraße_2009_02.jpg?uselang=de









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Donauwörth_Reichsstraße_2009_03.jpg?uselang=de









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Donauwörth,_Rieder_Tor,_007.jpg









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Kloster_Heilig_Kreuz_Donauwörth.JPG


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Great to see this beautiful thread reivived! :banana:


----------



## Opulentus (May 28, 2015)

Fantastic pictures.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*Hamburgo*, baby! 
Germany's second-biggest metropolis, a great harbour city with vibes.









Hamburg Blueport - business moves on by Alexander Stielau, auf Flickr









Hamburg Skyline by -BlaqueBeat-, auf Flickr









FLYING HIGH Hamburg by Stefan Franke, auf Flickr









Hamburg - Landungsbrücken on Fire by Jean Claude Castor, auf Flickr









http://fotoburschen.de/hamburg-hafen-in-flammen-4252/









http://www.fotos-aus-der-luft.de/Hamburg/Hamburg_Aussenalster_01.html


















http://select-world.blogspot.de/2013/12/hamburgs-kulinarische-leidenschaften_3.html









Docklands Hamburg by Tim A. Bruening, auf Flickr









3005 Klassizstische Villa - Hamburg Nienstedten - Architekt Martin Haller. by christoph_bellin, auf Flickr









Chilehaus by Andreas Levers, auf Flickr









http://www.sven-mirow-photography.de/galerie









Hamburg - Michel by Michael Scheinost, auf Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/pic_hh/6006716562









http://www.taz.de/!5017214/









cruise days hamburg (feuerwerk edition) by fRedi, auf Flickr









Rathaus Hamburg Foyer by Downloader.Chip, auf Flickr









Hygieia-Brunnen by michael_hamburg69, auf Flickr
https://www.flickr.com/photos/klauskehrls/17027818068/









Rathaus by Hans-Peter Hein, auf Flickr


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*Güstrow*, in the very heart of my lovely Mecklenburg. 

Just a 30 minute drive from Rostock, or ~2 hours from both Berlin and Hamburg.









Güstrow by Jan Czonstke, auf Flickr

Renaissance palace and park:








Schloss Güstrow by Jan Czonstke, auf Flickr









Güstrow Barlachstadt Mecklenburg by Seeadler 1, auf Flickr









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/...der_Pfarrkirche_St._Marien_2012-07-11_127.JPG


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*Colors of Berlin* 









Eastharborsunset by Nelofee-Foto, en Flickr









Berlin - Skyline Mediaspree Sunset by Jean Claude Castor, auf Flickr


Berlin Skyline vom IHZ Berlin by Stefan Schäfer, auf Flickr


Nights in Berlin by Andreas Wuest Photography Hamburg - (1 Million Views), en Flickr


Brunnen am Fernsehturm by Robert.B. Photography, en Flickr









Morning Glory. by DanielKoehlerPhotography, on Flickr


Waiting for the bus in the spring, Berlin by Berlinka LG, en Flickr


Müggelspree, Berlin by Marcus Puchmayer, en Flickr


Potsdamer Platz (Berlin) by Reinhard (Felix) Krull, en Flickr


Berlin Dom HDR by Mike, auf Flickr


Berlin, den 1.1.2012 by killerhippie foto, auf Flickr
Nice: https://flic.kr/p/psNuF9 https://flic.kr/p/ne7oxd https://flic.kr/p/ohLotN


Brandenburger Tor - Festival of Lights 2013 Berlin by Stadtlichtpunkte, auf Flickr


Kranzler Eck At Night by Sebastian Niedlich, auf Flickr


Budapester Straße - Kudamm - Berlin by MaBu Berlin Photography, auf Flickr


Kudamm Berlin by MaBu Berlin Photography, auf Flickr


Potsdamer Platz - Festivals of Lights by Stadtlichtpunkte, auf Flickr









FoL 2011: Zoofenster by AndrMoel, auf Flickr
Wow: https://flic.kr/p/azuzz8


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Some *Dresden* again!

Brühlsche Terrasse by Norman, auf Flickr

Brühl's Terrace | Dresden by Dave Wong, auf Flickr

Sunset at Brühl's Terrace by Dave Wong, auf Flickr

Dresden skyline on grass by fresch-energy, auf Flickr

Dresden also has lovely places to live (this is Loschwitz):









Loschwitz und Luisenhof by superscheeli, auf Flickr









Berg und Tal in Dresden IMG_1132 by Hans-Joachim Paape, auf Flickr









Dresden, Loschwitz, Villen am Loschwitzer Hang-1 by Heribert Pohl > 3 million Views, Thanks, auf Flickr


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

A selection of calm beautiful and very 'stereotypically German' style old towns: 



EvanG said:


> Ahrweiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From the thread: Most rewarding towns in terms of old German architecture?


----------



## TimothyR (Feb 17, 2011)

erbse said:


> Some *Dresden* again!
> 
> Brühl's Terrace | Dresden by Dave Wong, auf Flickr


 Exquisite/ The Bruehl Terrace


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*Best country in se world?*

*Germany!*









http://orig11.deviantart.net/52b2/f/2011/331/8/a/the_eagle_reborn_by_bullrick-d4hg3je.jpg​
One of the most beautiful cityscapes without a doubt, *Schwerin in Mecklenburg* (in between Berlin, Hamburg and the Baltic Sea):









Schwerin in Mecklenburg, Germany by Seeadler 1, auf Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Dresden*


https://www.flickr.com/photos/sigiha2014/16472664253/


----------



## Saxonia (Aug 15, 2012)

Schwarzenberg, Saxony









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15462981221/in/photostream/


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

For more modern citiscapes, Frankfurt certainly is among the best in Germany and even Europe:

*Frankfurt, Opernplatz* (Opera Square)









/Charles Schrader

*Frankfurt* skyline:









Summer Gradient @ Frankfurt am Main por 2d-chris, en Flickr









http://www.bild.de/regional/frankfu...er-stadt-lieben-und-hassen-44198170.bild.html









The Day's last City Lights - Wide Version by www.flowtation.de - Florian Leist Photography, sur Flickr









Skyline seen from Schaumainkai, Frankfurt, Germany by Jochen Hertweck, sur Flickr


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Berlin skyline with dominant Fernsehturm ("Alex Tower")









Berliner Skyline by Marcus Klepper - Berliner1017, on Flickr


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

*Dresden, with the lovely Elbe Sandstone Highlands in the back*









http://abload.de/img/headerlhsp9.jpg


The famous baroque skyline facing the Elbe river:









Dresden blue hour by Robert Schwenzer, auf Flickr


----------

